# Thinking of getting another...



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Im thinking about getting another pup possibly. I have Dakota who is about 2 1/2 years old now and the breeder I got him from just had another litter. They are the same stud & dam as Dakota. I would probably get another male. Dakota is still intact so would there be any problems with having 2 intact males? I have a very big back yard but house is kind of small and they would both be inside dogs. So anybody with two or more dogs that are inside dogs how is it? Dakota has free roam of the house at all times. I expect the pup to have free roam once he can be trusted.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have 8 German Shepherds, 5 males, 3 females. All intact and all in the house at various time throughout the day. 

Annette


----------



## heidelorecai (Jun 30, 2011)

Hendrick (WhiteGSD) and Harley (Black/tan GSD) arrived as puppies both at 10 weeks age on same day at my home. Home described very similar to yours with large fenced back yard and even larger front yard. They grew up together being best buddies with Harley bit smaller and Hendrick sturdier but Harley at about age 2 constantly displaying and further seeking dominance but Hendrick calm and relaxed always just let Harley be his way and Hendrick not totally submissive but never up to causing problems walking out of Harley's way. At age 5 while being good buddies besides Harley's attempts to be dominant, suddenly it all changed to Harley initiating fights. Hendrick going into another room not up to fighting. Harley would not rest and follow -- first all was tried to get them back on good terms but then there were two more severe fights -- wounds remained all superficial but the house clean up was immense and took hours. It was apparent at this time that the situation could not be rescued and they just could not be together any longer. It was most difficult and heartbreaking to decide who would stay and who would need find new home -- Harley was wonderful with all people but started fights with dogs. He was well socialized in my multiple dog household before -- displaying dominance but not taking it out starting fights with my other dogs. I realize that he needed to be the only dog in a household -- but until age 5 he did okay living with us. I learned from this -- I do not regret those 5 wonderful years we had together -- I never fully understood what triggered the sudden change in Harley at age 5. 
I would advise to be very careful watching for early signs -- I do believe your situation might work out because your mature male dog may not see a small young puppy as anything to compete with nor any need to dominate over. Your male mature dog has already established himself and knows he is much loved and well cared for in your family. I do hope it will all work out and wish you luck with both your dogs.


----------

